# Newest Addition



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

So ive missed having a betta my last one was when i first started in the world of fish keeping at 11 and had a gorgeous red splenden. Well ive missed having one so had to get one. As much as ive tried to get a decent photo its been to little avail, but still ive put some shots here . Naming process is still under going as i cant decide what to call him. Any suggestions?? :betta:


----------



## laxforlife (Jun 4, 2011)

He reminds me of a... Shark. Haha :betta:


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Hes very pretty!As for a name,I ran out a long time ago,heh.


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

The camera does no justice to his true colours. Same im stumped for names hah


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Well,lesse,if I remember most of them(you can take any if you like them)I had Prince(blue like your new boy)Ruto,Nova,Uriel,Byrna,Somaria,Koume,Kotake,(OK so Im a gamer,heh)Manbo,Japas,Ralis,Hydrus,and thats about all I remember,lol.i stopped naming them because I ran out of names,haha.I guess I need to play more video games.


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

Oh some good names there, im giving my friend the privilege of naming him when shes around for a drink tomorrow lol. So will have a vodka or two to celebrate his naming haha


----------



## MissPisces (Jun 8, 2011)

Ooh, he's pretty! His coloring reminds me of a peacock!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Hows that naming going?


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

Im stumped for names lol, i keep changing my mind


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

majerah1 said:


> Hows that naming going?


I finally came up with a name for him, Mr Magoo *w3


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Aww,good name!
*w2 Mr.Magoo!


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

I was talking to the fish (yes i am rather sad) and just came out with magoo so the name stuck.... at last!!!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Haha!Yes well if that makes you sad then what am I?I talk to everyone of mine and if you saw that pic you know i have a lot.Whats even worse is I get a reaction from them all,so I dont know if Im crazy or if they love me that much!


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

Haha yeah, my gourami and rams seem to understand me and so does the betta, the rest are just like im to cool to talk to you. I do find my talking to them getting more and more every day, i think its because they dont chat back (well apart from when they sulk off cos i said something wrong haha)


----------



## Catswinnie (Jun 10, 2011)

nothing wrong with talking to your fih, i talk to mine every day, especially my betta! i never knew these fish had such quirky characters, and love the way he will take food off my finger lol


----------

